

Show HN: Algorythem for trading forex is returning 60% a month - shayannafisi
http://www.elexeer.com

======
phoey
It sounds extraordinarily risky to put forex trading 'on autopilot'

------
mkagenius
What about a year? Short term percentage gains are meaningless, sadly, can be
discounted as luck.

